# SS Jettys Fishing Report



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

My wife and I went out to the jetty's 5/12/17 around noon. We fished the jetty's just before the sidewalk ended on the gulf side. The water was sandy brown, wind out of the NW around 10 -12 mph, we used live bait shrimp. It was kind of slow when we got there but picked up around 2 PM - 4 PM every shrimp we we toss at them they took. You will have to deal with undersized (just remember throw they back) to get to the keepers. We left there just before dark thirty. My wife had a great time and I enjoyed the day just being with her out on the water, the biggest was 19.5. 

Have a safe and great weekend of fishing.
:biggrin::texasflag


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Nice mess of fish.


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

kenny said:


> Nice mess of fish.


 Thanks Kenny


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

Way to go deckid! Nice fish and I am sure it was a fun day. It is hard to beat a walking the jetty trip.


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

LaddH said:


> Way to go deckid! Nice fish and I am sure it was a fun day. It is hard to beat a walking the jetty trip.


Thanks LaddH, we did have a good time and the walk was good for both of us. :rotfl:


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

nice! looks like you had planned well the last few days.


----------



## mcooper (Dec 16, 2011)

Nice evening. Good report!


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

mcooper said:


> Nice evening. Good report!


Thanks Mcooper, getting ready post a follow-up you will like this one..


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

mccain said:


> nice! looks like you had planned well the last few days.


We did a lot of planning and it paid off big time, see my next report.


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

*SS Jetty's follow up*

My wife and I were back at it again on Sunday May 14, 2017 evening at the SS jetties, just before we were getting ready to call it a evening someone wanted to go home with us.

She was 28" and weight in at 7 lbs 2 oz my personal best.

I'm a happy fisherman these day and looking for the next right conditions.. :dance:


----------



## creolefish (Apr 29, 2006)

*Hard to Beat*

Great catch! I kept my first 7 pounder and found it wasn't as good to eat as the smaller ones. You also want to avoid eating the skin and fat as dioxins accumulate there in the older fish, according to TPWD. There was a consumption ban on speckled trout a few years ago for our area warning women of child-bearing age and children not to eat them, but I think it was lifted. Congratulations on your recent success at the jetty. I've had some good trips there this year but no keepers on the last two.


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

creolefish said:


> Great catch! I kept my first 7 pounder and found it wasn't as good to eat as the smaller ones. You also want to avoid eating the skin and fat as dioxins accumulate there in the older fish, according to TPWD. There was a consumption ban on speckled trout a few years ago for our area warning women of child-bearing age and children not to eat them, but I think it was lifted. Congratulations on your recent success at the jetty. I've had some good trips there this year but no keepers on the last two.


Thanks Creolefish, she was a blast to catch.


----------



## srfrjeff (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice fish.......congrats............


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

srfrjeff said:


> Nice fish.......congrats............


Thanks Srfrjeff..


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

you were there before it got dark or did you bring some lights with you?


----------



## mcooper (Dec 16, 2011)

Congratulations on the personal best! Nice speck.


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

Ethan Hunt said:


> you were there before it got dark or did you bring some lights with you?


Before it got dark Ethan Hunt.


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

mcooper said:


> Congratulations on the personal best! Nice speck.


Thank you Mcooper.


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

*5/17/2017 SS Jetty's update*

The wife and I were back at it again last evening, being that i'm on vacation were thought we would try to figure that trout thing out. I think we might be on to something. 
27" 6 lbs, nice fish.:walkingsm


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

Yep. Looks like you have got it figured out! Congrats.


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Very nice, I always have trouble fishing the jettys. If I get too close to the water, I slip and fall. How do y'all get the fish over the rocks? Thanks.


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

tennisplayer2 said:


> Very nice, I always have trouble fishing the jettys. If I get too close to the water, I slip and fall. How do y'all get the fish over the rocks? Thanks.


A long handled landing net, length depends on the jetty, or you can just give them the old "heave ho" and hope for the best but you will lose a bunch like that
That net in the photo is a little on the short side but walking a jetty that length handle is a trade off of length for convenience.
I really need to buy or build one with a telescoping handle.


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

LaddH said:


> Yep. Looks like you have got it figured out! Congrats.


Thanks, LaddH, I hope we do.


----------



## glojim (Aug 9, 2004)

deckid said:


> The wife and I were back at it again last evening, being that i'm on vacation were thought we would try to figure that trout thing out. I think we might be on to something.
> 27" 6 lbs, nice fish.:walkingsm


are u using a popping cork w/ ur live shrimp? if so, how long is your leader?


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

I've seen people hurt bad on the jetties. Dangerous for sure. I wear those keen closed toe sandles and am the guy standing knee deep in water on the rocks. I keep it simple and no net. Two rods, one rigged with wire trace and fat gold spoon for when the smacks come in close and other is trout rod. Pocket of jigs and an extra spoon leader and all I need. It was a lot more squirrlybefore hey paved the top and was better since you had to parkour your whole way. Step on wet grassy granite and you are asking for a bad slip. You can tell after a while if your next step is going to be slippery or not. Be careful and my largest jetty trout have always been taken on large mirrolures, fwiw.


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

glojim said:


> are u using a popping cork w/ ur live shrimp? if so, how long is your leader?


No, I'm using jigs, different colors depending on what they will take.


----------



## bballman (Jun 7, 2006)

Have you seen any pompano being caught on the jetties?


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

bballman said:


> Have you seen any pompano being caught on the jetties?


No I haven't Bballman.


----------



## Jetty Rat (Feb 16, 2015)

bballman said:


> Have you seen any pompano being caught on the jetties?


You might catch a couple of pompano on shrimp along with the trout but the big pompano bite here is in December.


----------

